# Solved: DVD Drive showing empty disk when full.



## keesu1

Hi, My DVD drive ( D ) shows the inserted disk is empty when it is almost full. I replaced this drive with a new one because it wouldn't burn with ' Super dvd creator ' ( this software showed DVD wrong ......? ) whatever that means. But I still have the same problem. Drive ' E ' works fine. I also have cd drive ' f ' showing which I have not got, ( it doesn't show in the device manager ). Anyone know what might be the problem ?. Thanks.


----------



## daz1

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems

works on 7 as far as i know, its afilter registry error


----------



## keesu1

Thanks for your answer daz1. Don't know if it's ok yet. Will post answer when i know it's ok.


----------



## daz1

if above no good

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us

go to fix it myself


----------



## keesu1

No joy, everything the same !


----------



## keesu1

Having checked the drive properties,the problem was, both the D and E drives were set to burn on E drive, so the Super DVD creator must use the windows burning software. So I'm pleased to say.......Sorted.


----------

